# Roamio 1TB 4 tuner CATV or OTA. Lifetime priced for quick sale



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Tivo Roamio with Lifetime service. 4 tuners with remote and power supply. Was working fine when removed from service this morning.

Priced for quick sale at $175 shipped within Continental US.


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

SOLD


----------

